# Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten [Update]



## KILLTHIS (24. August 2010)

Wie auf ATi-Forum.de nachzulesen ist, wechselt Donald Newell von Intel zu AMD. Newell arbeitete zuvor 16 Jahre lang für Intel und soll nun Vizepräsident und Chief Technology Officer (CTO) der Serverabteilung werden. Seine Aufgaben sind u.a. die Planung der künftigen Server-Roadmaps und das Fällen von Entscheidungen über "Langzeit-Server-Roadmaps".
Rick Bergmann, Senior Vice President und General Manager bei AMD, zeigt sich über den Wechsel sehr erfreut, da dies den im nächsten Jahr kommenden Opteron-Prozessoren auf Bulldozer-Basis zu Gute kommt.

Quelle: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD

Desweiteren berichtet ATi-Forum.de als auch Hardwareluxx über die ersten Informationen der HD6XXX-Serie auf Southern-Island-Basis. Hier berichtet man zunächst von "Barts", welcher der erste Ableger der neuen Generation sein soll und bereits Mitte Oktober erscheint. "Barts" wird sich Leistungstechnisch zwischen einer HD5770 und einer HD5870 einreihen. Er erhält ein 8-Schichten-PCB, 1GB GDDR5-Speicher mit 5 Gbps und 2x6pin-Stromanschlüsse. Die TDP soll sich dabei afu etwas über 150W belaufen, darüber hinaus gibt es 2 x DVI, HDMI und 2x Mini-DisplayPort, natürlich mit Eyefinity 4. Aufgrund der Pinkompatibilität von "Barts" zum PCB der HD5800 sollen so die Produktionskosten erheblich gesenkt werden. Die oben genannten Spezifikationen beziehen sich auf "Barts XT".

Desweiteren spricht man von "Caymen", welcher etwa Oktober bis November erscheinen wird.; Diese GPU verfügt über ein 10-Schichten-PCB und 1 GB GDDR5-Speicher mit 6 Gbps. Die Stromversorgung bilden hier ein 6pin- und ein 8-pin-Stromanschluss, die TDP beläuft sich auf weniger als 300W. Auch hier findet man 2x DVI, HDMI und 2x Mini-DisplayPort.

Zu Guter Letzt ein Lichtblick für die Enthusiasten: Die Kommende Dual-Grafikkarte wird auf "Antilles" hören und die Speerspitze der "Southern Islands"-Generation bilden - technische Daten werden sicherlich bald folgen.

Quellen:
ATI-Forum.de
Hardwareluxx.de

Update: Offenbar sind weitere Bezeichnungen aufgetaucht, wie ATi-Forum.de berichtet. Nachzulesen hier: Weitere Codenamen der HD6XXX-Serie aufgetaucht?


----------



## killuah (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Zwischen HD5770 & 5870 lässt natürlich erstmal viel Raum für spekulation. 
Ich hoffe, dass sie schneller als eine HD5850 wird - dann ist sie gekauft.


----------



## Astimon (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Also mehr als 150W und leistungsmäßig unter der 5870? Welche Daseinsberechtigung hat die Karte dann bitteschön?

Cayment kann ich ja noch eher nachvollziehen, einfach um die Single-GPU-Krone evt. wieder zu holen.


Also wenn meine Vorahungen stimmen, wird meine nächste Karte wohl doch eher eine 5850 werden...


----------



## zcei (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Hm, ich denke nicht, dass es die Highendbereich Karten sein werden, und schon eine Preissenkung für die 5xxxer Reihe bietet eine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Bart? Cayment? Bis vor ein paar Tagen hießen die noch Barts und Cayman. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Für mich uninteressant, meine GTX 465 reicht 2 jahre


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Das erste ist Oki aber nicht so wichtig !

AMD/ATi HD6xxx glaube ich nix bevor ich was sehen kann....


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> AMD/ATi HD6xxx glaube ich nix bevor ich was sehen kann....


 
Richtig! So kann man nicht so schnell enttäuscht werden
Denn: fix is hier noch nix...


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bart? Cayment? Bis vor ein paar Tagen hießen die noch Barts und Cayman.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wuups... da waren die Finger schneller als der Verstand.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

DU hast HD 58000 geschrieben


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

2x DVI + HDMI + 2xDisplayport oO WTF wue voll wollen die die Slotblende eigentlich noch knallen?  Ich mein, bei der 5870 hats ja ohne HDMI und zweiten Displayport  

Also ich frag mich echt, wie da noch groß Platz für Lüftungsauslässe bleiben soll.


----------



## False_Project (24. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

2x DVI + HDMI + 2x Mini-Displayport und dann eine TDP die vielleicht irgendwo zwischen 225 und 300 Watt liegt. Das scheint mir doch irgendwie ein wenig unlogisch. 
Wie soll denn dann die ganze Abwärme durch die kleinen Luftauslässe an dieser prallgefüllten Slotblende? Entweder sie geht ins Case oder das Referenzdesign wird nen Triple-Slot Kühler haben.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



False_Project schrieb:


> Entweder sie geht ins Case oder das Referenzdesign wird nen Triple-Slot Kühler haben.



Triple slot klingt doch schon sehr unrealistisch....Dann könnte man außerdem kein CF-X mehr nutzen.
Ich denke die werden sich schon was einfallen lassen, ich hoffe nur es wird ein DHE Kühler ( Direct-heat-exhaust ), kann aber auch so ein Ding wie bei der GTX 460 im Ref. Design werden.

Aber zwischen 5770 und 5870 soll die Leistung liegen?
Und dann 2 Stromanschlüsse?
- Hört sich nicht so berauschend an.......


----------



## jobo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Also erst mal DAbke für den tollen Bericht! 

Allerdimgs kann mich das alles kein bisschewn überzeugen. ´Hört sich nach nichts wirklich bahnbrechendem an, das man unbedingt haben muss. Das ist doch nur eine überschnelle reaktion auf GF104. Da kann doch nichts gutes raus kommen. Desweitern ist die Leistungsaufnahme viel zu hoch!!! Das ist für mich ein wichtiges Kriterium und bei ein neuen Architektur sollte man doch die Leistungsaufnahme senken.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

also die hier angesprochene tendenz haut mich jetz au ned wirklich vom hocker. klingt eher wie nen schritt richtung fermi ^^


----------



## tm0975 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



Astimon schrieb:


> Also mehr als 150W und leistungsmäßig unter der 5870? Welche Daseinsberechtigung hat die Karte dann bitteschön?
> 
> Cayment kann ich ja noch eher nachvollziehen, einfach um die Single-GPU-Krone evt. wieder zu holen.
> 
> ...



zwischen tpd und realem verbrauch liegen bei der aktuellen ati-generation welten - im positiven sinne. bei nvidia ist das zz leider umgekehrt, da wird die tdp selbst bei spielen schon gernmal überschrietten (gf100-chip). die reinen tpd-werte sagen also erstmal nur was über die stromanschlüpsse aus. Die 5870 hat wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine tpd von 188 watt und einen stromverbrauch bei spielen um die 110 bis 125 watt. die verhältnisse vorausgesetzt würde die neue karte bei verbräuchen unter 100 w im realen einsatz kommen, was grundsätzlichi erstmal akzeptabel wäre. mmn solle es eh eine obergrenze für den verbrauch von grakas geben und die sollte bei 125 w liegen. bei cpus wird pinibel auf jedes watt geachtet, bei grafikkarten wird die doppelte oder 3-fache energie rausgeblasen, ohne drüber nachzu denken...


----------



## Rollora (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



tm0975 schrieb:


> zwischen tpd und realem verbrauch liegen bei der aktuellen ati-generation welten - im positiven sinne. bei nvidia ist das zz leider umgekehrt, da wird die tdp selbst bei spielen schon gernmal überschrietten (gf100-chip). die reinen tpd-werte sagen also erstmal nur was über die stromanschlüpsse aus. Die 5870 hat wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine tpd von 188 watt und einen stromverbrauch bei spielen um die 110 bis 125 watt. die verhältnisse vorausgesetzt würde die neue karte bei verbräuchen unter 100 w im realen einsatz kommen, was grundsätzlichi erstmal akzeptabel wäre. mmn solle es eh eine obergrenze für den verbrauch von grakas geben und die sollte bei 125 w liegen. bei cpus wird pinibel auf jedes watt geachtet, bei grafikkarten wird die doppelte oder 3-fache energie rausgeblasen, ohne drüber nachzu denken...


Eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich ist es bei ATI auch so, dass sie unter Furmark mehr verbrauchen würden, als die TDP sagt, aber die Grafikkarte erkennt den Bench und taktet sich runter, fährt also nicht mit voller Leistung. Das verfälscht die Ergebnisse. Aber weniger brauchen tun sie schon, das stimmt


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

also sollten die 300Watt stimmen dann muss das schon eine ziemlich ordentliche Leistungssteigerung zur Folge haben, den die neuen Chips werden ja nicht aufeinmal extrem ineffizienter sein als die Vorgänger, wenn man also die effizienz leicht steigern kann würden 300Watt theoretisch schon fast eine Leistungsverdoppelung gegenüber der HD5870 bedeuten

mfg


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



XE85 schrieb:


> also sollten die 300Watt stimmen dann muss das schon eine ziemlich ordentliche Leistungssteigerung zur Folge haben, den die neuen Chips werden ja nicht aufeinmal extrem ineffizienter sein als die Vorgänger, wenn man also die effizienz leicht steigern kann würden 300Watt theoretisch schon fast eine Leistungsverdoppelung gegenüber der HD5870 bedeuten
> 
> mfg



Ich sehe dass auch eher optimistisch. Die hoehere TDP hat wahrscheinlich auch eine hoehere (Tesselations) Leistung zur Folge.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

das auf alle fälle - das ist ja eines der Hauptaugenmerke bei der HD6xxx

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> DU hast HD 58000 geschrieben



Korrigiert... Mensch, was mach ich denn?


----------



## Namaker (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



Rollora schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich ist es bei ATI auch so, dass sie unter Furmark mehr verbrauchen würden, als die TDP sagt, aber die Grafikkarte erkennt den Bench und taktet sich runter, fährt also nicht mit voller Leistung. Das verfälscht die Ergebnisse. Aber weniger brauchen tun sie schon, das stimmt


1. War dies nur bei der 4000er Reihe der Fall
2. Wurde die .exe vom FurMark deswegen extra in "etqw.exe" geändert, die dann der Treiber als solches erkennt.


----------



## Nixtreme (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> "Barts" wird sich Leistungstechnisch zwischen einer HD5770 und einer HD5870 einreihen.http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...rmationshaeppchen-zur-ati-radeon-hd-6000.html



Wirklich sehr aussagekräftig formuliert von den Herrn. Demnächst auf 'ner BMW Pressekonferenz: "Das neue Model bewegt sich Leistungstechnisch irgendwo zwischen 318i und M3"


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Produktionskosten erheblich gesenkt....

Unglaublich. Gibts dann die Leistung einer HD5870/GTX470 für 200€ oder was? 

Schon jetzt werden die einem doch schon hinterhergeschmissen. Wer erinnert sich noch an die Zeiten, wo ne 8800 Ultra (Single GPU!) 700€ kostete. Mittelklasse 300-400€, low end 100-200€.

Heute bekommt man diese höchste Leistungsklasse (60+ FPS in fast allen Spielen) für 300€. Bedeutet, dass sich in 3 Jahren der Preis halbiert hat. Und jetzt solls noch günstiger werden...


Na ja, is ja super.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr aussagekräftig formuliert von den Herrn. Demnächst auf 'ner BMW Pressekonferenz: "Das neue Model bewegt sich Leistungstechnisch irgendwo zwischen 318i und M3"



Ich halte mich da nur an die Quelle - dort wird es nicht anders formuliert, so weiß es der geneigte Leser.  Zudem kann man ja wohl durchaus ausmachen, dass sich "Barts" laut dieser Aussage - sofern sie denn stimmt - dementsprechend wohl auf dem Niveau einer HD5830 /50 bewegen wird. Aber warten wir es doch erst mal ab.


----------



## 3-way (26. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Nur 1024mb Ram?? Sorry aber ich will mir nicht nach 4 Monaten nochmal ne neue Graka wegen Rammangel holen müssen.
Ich hol mir glaubich eine 5870 2GB. Lohnt sich kurz- und längerfristig am allermeisten!


----------



## alm0st (26. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Ich dachte Cayman soll erst im Februar 2011 kommen? Klingt ja alles soweit schon mal ganz gut, wobei mir die Aussage mit den Barts auch nicht so ganz in den Kopf gehen will. Da liegen ja Welten an Perfomance zwischen der HD 5770 und der HD5870...


----------



## Herb_G (26. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*

Warum nicht einfach abwarten was rauskommt. Was sich vorab aber schon sagen lässt, 
a) es wird keine sowas von arg inszenierte PR-Schlacht wie für den Toaster von Nvidia
b) Das Produkt wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch zum angekündigten Termin erscheinen
c) Für die kalten Wintermonate ist die GTX 480 sicherlich mehr zu empfehlen, was die Leistung angeht, steht das Ergebnis allerdings bis zum Erscheinen unabhängiger erstellter Benches vollkommen offen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. August 2010)

So, wie es ausschaut, sind weitere Bezeichnungen aufgetaucht, u.a. "Whistler", "Seymor" und "Blackcomb".

http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/...1472-weitere-codenamen-der-hd6xxx-aufgetaucht


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. August 2010)

*AW: Intel-Ingenieur wechselt zu AMD, Erste HD6xxx-Daten*



Namaker schrieb:


> 1. War dies nur bei der 4000er Reihe der Fall
> 2. Wurde die .exe vom FurMark deswegen extra in "etqw.exe" geändert, die dann der Treiber als solches erkennt.



Ab dem Catalyst 9.8 kannst du die Furmark.exe in alles umbennen was du willst, sie wird trotzdem vom Treiber gedrosselt (ohne das der angezeigte Takt dabei sinkt, siehe hier Catalyst 9.8 and 9.9 Improve Protection Against FurMark - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com . Bei der HD5000-er Reihe ist es so, das hardwareseitig Vorkerungen getroffen wurden, die den Takt der GPU bei zu starker Beanspruchung senken ATI Cypress (Radeon HD 5870) Cards Have Hardware Protection Against Power Virus Like FurMark and OCCT - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com Radeon HD 5970 Overclocking Problems with FurMark - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com .


----------



## dd2ren (27. August 2010)

klingt für mich so als ob die Preise der HD58xx wohl auch zu HD68xx wohl halbwegs stabil bleiben  

na mal abwarten


----------



## FrankGTL (27. August 2010)

Also Barts klingt schon sehr interessant. Was kostet eine 5770 derzeit? 130-150€.

ATI wird definitiv die 6770 gegen die GTX460 (GF104) antreten lassen, es ist zu erwarten, dass die 6770 gleich oder etwas schneller ist, sich also leistungstechnisch irgendwo zwischen 5830/5870 bewegen wird. Ansonsten würde es keinen Sinn machen, Barts zuerst zu bringen.

Naja und da man erwarten kann, dass man die 6770 zum gleichen Einführungspreis wie damals die 5770 bekommen wird, wird das ne harte Preis-/Leistungskonkurrenz zur GTX460, vom Stromverbrauch mal ganz abgesehen (150W vs. 17xW).

Und schlagt euch mal ausm Kopf, dass Cayman 300W verbraten wird. Im ATI-Forum steht lediglich, dass durch den 6+8 Pin-Anschluss eine TDP von weniger als 300W feststehen, und zwar genauer irgendwas zwischen 225W und 300W (sonst würde 2x6 Pin reichen). Ich tippe vom Stromverbrauch her auf GTX470-Niveau, also ca. 230W. Also kein Grund zur Panik 

Nvidia muss dann auch die Preise senken, das passt doch...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (27. August 2010)

FrankGTL schrieb:


> Also Barts klingt schon sehr interessant. Was kostet eine 5770 derzeit? 130-150€.
> 
> ATI wird definitiv die 6770 gegen die GTX460 (GF104) antreten lassen, es ist zu erwarten, dass die 6770 gleich oder etwas schneller ist, sich also leistungstechnisch irgendwo zwischen 5830/5870 bewegen wird. Ansonsten würde es keinen Sinn machen, Barts zuerst zu bringen.
> 
> Naja und da man erwarten kann, dass man die 6770 zum gleichen Einführungspreis wie damals die 5770 bekommen wird, wird das ne harte Preis-/Leistungskonkurrenz zur GTX460, vom Stromverbrauch mal ganz abgesehen (150W vs. 17xW).


Ich glaube aber kaum, dass ATI die HD 6770 anfangs für den selben Preis wie damals die 5770 verkauft (also ca. 140-150€). ATI wird das sicherlich erstmal etwas ausnutzen, dass man eine Leistung auf Niveau der GTX 460 (?) Karten erreicht, preislich gesehen attraktiver ist und stromsparender ist.

Von daher denke ich, dass die HD 6770 (wenn sie denn noch so heißt) etwas teurer wird als damals die 5770, aber etwas billiger als die GTX 460. Wenn das alles so eintreten sollte, sprich die Gerüchte alle stimmen, kann sich NV aber warm anziehen, welche ja noch nicht mal die ganze Produktpallete ihrer Fermies präsentiert haben und verkaufen können - und da bringt ATI schon fast wieder eine neue Generation...! 


FrankGTL schrieb:


> Und schlagt euch mal ausm Kopf, dass Cayman 300W verbraten wird. Im ATI-Forum steht lediglich, dass durch den 6+8 Pin-Anschluss eine TDP von weniger als 300W feststehen, und zwar genauer irgendwas zwischen 225W und 300W (sonst würde 2x6 Pin reichen). Ich tippe vom Stromverbrauch her auf GTX470-Niveau, also ca. 230W. Also kein Grund zur Panik


Genau so sehe ich das auch. 
Die 6+8Pin heißt ja nicht automatisch 300W. Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht, dass ATI so eine Politik betreibt, dass sie jetzt die Fermies um jeden Preis (Leistungsaufnahme + Wärmeabgabe) um längen schlagen wollen.





FrankGTL schrieb:


> Nvidia muss dann auch die Preise senken, das passt doch...


Das wird sich NV aber reglich überlegen müssen - sie verdienen doch jetzt schon wenig mit ihren GTX 460 Karten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Das wird sich NV aber reglich überlegen müssen - sie verdienen doch jetzt schon wenig mit ihren GTX 460 Karten.



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?


Puh, genau weiß ichs nicht mehr, aber entweder aus der Print, oder Online.

Aber plausibel ist es. 
Auch der GF104 ist immer noch ein ganzes Stück größer (wenn auch potenter) als vergleichbare ATI-Chips, z.B. der Redwood XT.
Die Chipausbeute ist immer noch nicht berauschen und je großer der Chip, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Chip (Teil-) defekt ist.

Außerdem bietet NV die GTX 460 für 180-220€ an und hat sogar wenige Tage nach dem Realese die Preise gesenkt (senken müssen?).

Ich sagte ja nicht, dass die kaum etwas damit verdienen, aber der Kracher ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem bietet NV die GTX 460 für 180-220€ an und hat sogar wenige Tage nach dem Realese die Preise gesenkt (senken müssen?).
> 
> Ich sagte ja nicht, dass die kaum etwas damit verdienen, aber der Kracher ist es definitiv nicht.



Dass ist bestimmt so aehnlich wie mit den aktuellen Phenom 2 CPUs. AMD verdient bestimmt nicht viel an den CPUs obwohl sie sich "relativ" gut verkaufen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass ist bestimmt so aehnlich wie mit den aktuellen Phenom 2 CPUs. AMD verdient bestimmt nicht viel an den CPUs obwohl sie sich "relativ" gut verkaufen.


Ganz genau. 
Wobei hier beim 45nm Prozess die Ausbeute an einwandfreien Chips wohl etwas höher ist, als beim neueren 40nm Chip. Außerdem ist der Deneb-Chip ja auch um einiges kleiner, als der Fermie von NV. 

Naja und AMD verkauft ja auch die Teildefekten 4Kern-Chips als 2- und 3Kern Varianten, somit hat AMD weniger "Abfall".

Das ändert nichts daran, dass AMD durch den PhenomII nicht reich (geworden) ist.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass AMD durch den PhenomII nicht reich (geworden) ist.



Vielleicht verbessert sich ja die Lage mit AMD Bulldozer.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Also ich jedenfalls gönne es AMD.

Aber der Bulldozer ist ja nicht AMDs einziges heißes Eisen im Feuer: 


Die HD5000 erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit (auf alle Sektoren bezogen) und sie hat den Vorteil, dass die Evergreens viel früher auf den Markt kamen, als NVs Pendant. Damit will ich sagen, dass in viel Notebooks, Komplett-PCs schon eine HD5xxx steckt und manche ihre Lager mit ATI-Karten schon teilweiße belegt haben - NV wirds da schwer haben, weil der Markt teilweiße schon etwas gesättigt ist. 
Zum anderen hat AMD vor Kurzem die beiden mobilen Plattformen auf den Markt geworfen und beide machen sich ganz gut. Wobei die Nile (also der Atom-Killer) mehr ein Erfolg werden dürfte als die Danube.
Dann kommt ja noch, wie kurzlich erfahren, die HD6000 dieses Jahr auf den Markt und das wahrscheinlich mit hervorragenden Ergebnissen - wie gesagt, NV hat noch nicht mal ihre ganze Produktpallete vorgestellt. 
Und dann kommt ja auch noch Llano und Ontario. Vor allem für die mobile Variante sprechen die guten Gerüchte. 
Tja vielleicht kommen ja auch die 28nm Northern Islands gegen Ende 2011 raus....
Also denke *(aber vielmehr hoffe)* ich, dass 2011 ein gutes Jahr für AMD und dessen Gewinn werden könnte.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Also denke *(aber vielmehr hoffe)* ich, dass 2011 ein gutes Jahr für AMD und dessen Gewinn werden könnte.



Also im GPU Segment macht AMD bestimmt momentan ordentlich Geld und ich denke dass wird sich vorerst auch nicht aendern. Dass goenne ich der Marke auch.

Im CPU-Segment sehe ich nicht so gutes fuer AMD. Erstens kommt Bulldozer wahrscheinlich deutlich spaeter als Sandy Bridge und zweitens ist es eher unwahrscheinlich dass Bulldozer genauso schnell ist wie Sandy Bridge. Aber dass finde ich auch gut wenn Intel da weiterhin die besseren CPUs hat und mehr Kohle macht.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Also im GPU Segment macht AMD bestimmt momentan ordentlich Geld und ich denke dass wird sich vorerst auch nicht aendern. Dass goenne ich der Marke auch.


Genau. 


thysol schrieb:


> Aber dass finde ich auch gut wenn Intel da weiterhin die besseren CPUs hat und mehr Kohle macht.


AHA, hmm - hört, hört.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Genau.
> AHA, hmm - hört, hört.



Jo, dass hat seinen Grund warum ich will dass Intel Kohle macht.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

War das nicht so, dass Du die Dinger vertreibst, oder?


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> War das nicht so, dass Du die Dinger vertreibst, oder?



Ich bin 17.

Wie soll ich da Intel CPUs verkaufen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich bin 17.
> 
> Wie soll ich da Intel CPUs verkaufen.


Tja, wenn man nicht in das Profil schaut kann man nicht wissen, wie alt jemand ist...!


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

Thysol, du solltest BETEN das AMD nicht dicht macht, denn sonst wird das mit Intel nämlich 100% nichts. Denn wenn die Konkurrenz wegfällt, wird einfach mal 50-80% des Entwicklungsteams eingestampft und an anderen Stellen ebenso. 

Man muss sich ja gegen niemanden mehr behaupten. Also Kostenfaktoren die nicht mehr benötigt werden entsorgen und gleichzeitig Preise rauf. Da Freut sich das Monopolisten-Herz!

Btw was haste eigentlich vor dort mal anzustreben?

So nu noch bischen was Allgemeines. Ihr solltet mal alle bedenken, das ihr euch Intels tolltes Tick-Tock Schema ziemlich schnell komplett abschreiben könnt. Unter 28nm wird die Luft VERDAMMT eng. Unter 1 bis 10 nm werdeter kaum ne CPU/GPU vorfinden die nächsten Jahre oder Jahrzehnte. Ihr solltet bedenken, das bei 10nm die Struckturen nur noch 100 Atome breit sind! Da geht nicht mehr sonderlich viel weniger. Mit was man wirklich runter kommt is Graphen das man ausschneidet, aber bis sowas Marktreif ist um ganze Chips auf der Technik zu bauen und damit Struckturen unter 10nm sicher zu garantieren, also eventuell auch unter 1nm könnt ihr sicher noch 20-30 Jahre warten. Das ist noch aktuelle Forschung, wo man nur einzelne Schaltungen baut. Von Marktreife also auf weitem Feld keine Spur.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Unter 28nm wird die Luft VERDAMMT eng. Unter 1 bis 10 nm werdeter kaum ne CPU/GPU vorfinden die nächsten Jahre oder Jahrzehnte. Ihr solltet bedenken, das bei 10nm die Struckturen nur noch 100 Atome breit sind! Da geht nicht mehr sonderlich viel weniger. Mit was man wirklich runter kommt is Graphen das man ausschneidet, aber bis sowas Marktreif ist um ganze Chips auf der Technik zu bauen und damit Struckturen unter 10nm sicher zu garantieren, also eventuell auch unter 1nm könnt ihr sicher noch 20-30 Jahre warten. Das ist noch aktuelle Forschung, wo man nur einzelne Schaltungen baut. Von Marktreife also auf weitem Feld keine Spur.


Ich bin schon gespannt, was AMD & Intel sich einfallen lassen, wenn der Shrink als leistungssteigernde Methode nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

Ga-As wird wohl die Antwort darauf sein, damit man die Taktraten steigern kann.

Ebenso halt die Entwicklung in der Technologie zur Herstellung von Schaltungen auf Basis von Graphen vorrantreiben, was halt wirklich neben Quantencomputing eine eche Revolution wäre. Wenn ich mich recht erinnre sind mit Graphen Taktraten um die 100(0)GHz erreicht worden. Die Verarbeitung etc ist halt da nur nen ziemliches Problem. Naja eigentlich net wirklich  Man kanns einfach ausschneiden, aber schneid halt mal in 1nm größe Struckturen GEZIELT aus, und positionier sie dann auch noch richtig, und das mit Milliarden Schaltungen dann...

Die Quantenphysikalischen Probleme die dabei dann zu berücksichtigen sind, unterschlagen wir dann lieber auch mal gleich noch, weil durch die Tunnelströme etc wird das ganze echt lustig. (Gibt auch Blockaden-Effekte, wodurch kein Strom mehr fliesen kann etc. zweite Quantisierung ist da nen ganz netter Ansatzpunkt wens interessiert)


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (28. August 2010)

Kohlenstoff-Nanoröhrchen waren auch mal im Gespräch, allerdings wird das dauern, ehe das marktreif ist. 
Allerdings könnte es sehr potent werden.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

Schneid nen Nantube auf und rolls ab, dann hast Graphen. Graphen ist auch viel geiler als Nanotubes, weil es nur 2-dim ist, und nen Tube 3-dim. Bis vor wenigen Jahren dachte man das es Graphen garnicht geben dürfte/kann, weil 2-dim Objekte nicht realisierbar sind.

Graphen macht sich aber nen kleinen Trick zu nutze. Es wellt sich leicht und hat daher die Eigenschaften eines 2-dim Objekts, ist aber in der realen Welt realisierbar 

Sehr rafiniertes Zeug das Graphen ^^


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Thysol, du solltest BETEN das AMD nicht dicht macht, denn sonst wird das mit Intel nämlich 100% nichts.



Wie gesagt, mann sieht dass ich noch 17 bin und wie naiv ich noch bin die Aussage gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2010)

Kein Ding, alt wird man ja von allein 

Wenn dus eingesehen und verstanden hast warum, passts ja


----------



## 3-way (2. September 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Schneid nen Nantube auf und rolls ab, dann hast Graphen. Graphen ist auch viel geiler als Nanotubes, weil es nur 2-dim ist, und nen Tube 3-dim. Bis vor wenigen Jahren dachte man das es Graphen garnicht geben dürfte/kann, weil 2-dim Objekte nicht realisierbar sind.
> 
> Graphen macht sich aber nen kleinen Trick zu nutze. Es wellt sich leicht und hat daher die Eigenschaften eines 2-dim Objekts, ist aber in der realen Welt realisierbar
> 
> Sehr rafiniertes Zeug das Graphen ^^


w00t ?
sry aber das ist einfach zu nerdig für mich


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2010)

kein Problem, darum dreht sich aktuelle Forschung in der Physik, da muss man net mitkommen


----------

